
Indian Government Open Sources Aarogya Setu – Its COVID19 Tracking App - ashnehete
https://github.com/nic-delhi/AarogyaSetu_Android
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23311298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23311298)

